# Eventually went for the Rocky



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just ordered myself a Rocky from Has Bean. I know that I have gone for this for all the wrong reasons - for heavens sake it's not even stepless. I have been tempted by both the Eureka Mignon and the Mahlkönig Vario along the way and I am sure that they are better machines. But... I do love the look of the Rocky and it was a little cheaper (which makes me feel slightly less guilty). Wrong, wrong, wrong! on so many levels.

I was hoping to pick up a bargain on eBay but when it comes to reasonable quality domestic grinders eBay is next to useless - nothing! I could possibly have got a deal on a commercial grinder but I don't really want one of those sitting in my kitchen and I am sure as hell that my wife wouldn't. Lots of cheap crap too but nothing in the middle.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I`m sure the Rocky will work out just fine. It would be no fun if we all had the same espresso making gear around here. I look forward to reading how the Silvia/Rocky partnership works out.

Don


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Couldn't agree more with Don

Have been training on a few Rocky's recently. Nice grinders to use and although not stepless the distance between settings is not too great


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Iunno, I think there are some pretty nice looking grinders on ebay, but I guess they're more commercial and maybe a bit large for most:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WEGA-MAX-Coffee-bean-grinder-/110599784911?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item19c042c9cf

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FRACINO-COFFEE-GRINDER-/260675987796?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3cb17fe954

However, I hope the rocky serves you well


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have seen both of these and a cheap Mazzer as well. However, all of them are too large for what I want (more importantly the Mrs wouldn't be too happy). Plus, I really need a doserless solution for the amount of coffee I am making.

You are right though if you have the room you can pick up a good second-hand commercial grinder on eBay for a pretty good price. It is the mid-range domestic grinders (£200-350 new) that is ill-served by eBay. I suspect it is because in the price range the people have gone beyond dabbling and are unlikely to get bored or realise that they have made a mistake. I would have thought that upgradeitis might have kept the market buoyant but it seems it is not that prevalent - perhaps its the recession.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

The Rocky arrived today (about an hour ago to be precise) less than a day after I ordered it - full marks to Has Bean. It has taken me a short while to get the correct setting but now that I have it made a very nice coffee. On the negative side I would say that the grind is a little clumpy - I may even have to resort to WDT (shoot me!).


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

So.... how do the results compare to the Zass?

Bet you don't need WDT for the Zass.....


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

It is still too early to make accurate comparisons but I will try to summarise my experience so far. it is obviously quicker than the Zass and now that i have got used to it is a little neater too. The grind is smoother and more consistent but also more prone to clumping - you are right no WDT for the Zass. That said I have eliminated some of the clumping by shaking the portafilter while it is filling. As for the the coffee itself - hmmm not much in it. They have both produced good results. I think I am going to just give it to the Rocky by a whisker because the last two pulls have been near perfect and because I need to justify the expense.

The truth of the matter is that this was my last chance to splurge before we move to our new house when I will be on a much tighter budget - it was now or never. I would still argue that a good hand grinder punches well above its weight and is probably the best entry level solution especially if space or money is an issue. Also attractive though my Rocky is, it is hard to beat a close grained cherry wood and chrome for looks.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

You get clumping with the MC2 as well though the extent of this phenomenon does seem to vary with different beans. My theory on this is that the grind particles clump due to the way they move through the chute and pick up a mild static charge as they do so. As for WDT - the clumps are only held together by a tiny static charge and a standard level and tamp works fine to transform the grinds into a uniform mass in the PF for espresso making as long as you avoid the portafilter knocking silliness. WDT and portafilter knocking are unneccessary extensions of the ritualistic and OCD inducing phenomenon known as espresso making (thats my take on the matter based on 32 years in psychiatry and 7 years of espresso machine use).

I save my OCD tendencies at the moment for the pursuit of different beans to try and the pursuit of the perfect home made vanilla syrup, oh and the contemplation of tampers as i fancy a new one for christmas.

Don


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I did wonder whether WDT was a symptom of OCD.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Espresso making is just a wonderful breeding ground for obsessive tendencies with all the variables to play with. TBH its all part of the fun as long as you try not to get too carried away.

Theres Machine selection, grinder choice, tamper choice, bean choice, grind setting, tamp pressure, machine temperature and warmup, PF load, pour duration, pour volume, milk steaming and thats before you get into WDTing, knocking, polishing, weighing, tamper curve contemplation etc etc etc.

Thank goodness theres a lovely coffee as the end result of it all, I love it


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

DonRJ said:


> Theres Machine selection, grinder choice, tamper choice, bean choice, grind setting, tamp pressure, machine temperature and warmup, PF load, pour duration, pour volume, milk steaming and thats before you get into WDTing, knocking, polishing, weighing, tamper curve contemplation etc etc etc.


I think you left off machine polishing


----------

